# Goat Anonymous Online Meeting...



## Catahoula (Aug 24, 2012)

G.A.S relapse.... I have an urge to...get another goat and I need your help. Please tell me all the good reasons for NOT getting this 4 month old cute wether. I have a great set up right now with two 6 month old Boer wether. Our winter is cold, snowy and Windy...harsh! This will be our first winter with goats. We don't have water or electricity source at the goat area. Ready for my reasons Not to get him?


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 24, 2012)

He will feel like an outsider when introduced to your two wethers...but then again they could welcome him with open arms and they will get along great


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't do it. I have a thing about telling people to not get goats. LOL
I personally am not a big fan of weathers, but that is for my situation. I know they are the nicest goats and love people. In my case a weather gives me nothing back so I would not take one. Buut for you.....I say get him!! Is there a reason to NOT get a goat?


----------



## elevan (Aug 24, 2012)

An extra bucket of water to haul in the winter...  

Heck, what am I saying?  Get the goat!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 24, 2012)

Focus!!! Goat Anonymous Meeting. Not Goat Enabler Meeting.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey! Your signature even says, "One dog and two goats...for now" LOL


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey! Your signature even says, "One dog and two goats...for now" LOL


  Very observant! I just changed it.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 25, 2012)

I really wouldn't add a single goat to a 'herd' of 2.  He'd be an outsider and get picked on, like Sheepgirl said....
I try to add 2 when I buy more.  That way they have their own buddy.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, you are asking the wrong bunch of folks for help in that situation!!

But if it's any comfort, a retired couple came to visit Thursday night, to look at just "one" doe,  they left with TWO.  

It's an affliction that's spreading across the country!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 25, 2012)

P.S. 

That's one beautiful goat!!

DonnaBelle

oops, sorry


----------



## ksj0225 (Aug 25, 2012)

Like Rolls, we "try" to buy in twos as well.  I'm breaking that rule in about a month. But typically on my farm and my friends, the goats pair off...


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 25, 2012)

What If I get this one and then another one from a different farm? There is a solid black with couple spots Boer wether I had my eyes on. He would not be as old either...born 6/15. This Alpine farm has other 4+ month old does, 2+ month old Oberhasli...a few one year old dry does as well as older milking does for sale. Would getting another one from the same farm a better choice? What is having a doe like? How often is the heat cycle and how long does it last? Would she be very noisy?? I know my boys are neutered. Are they like dogs...once neutered, they would not be interested at all?
Listen to me...sigh...


----------



## RoeDylanda (Aug 25, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy, BUT I'm going to try and do as you asked. I was going to number the reasons but it's easy to cross them off one by one!  So here goes: you're going into your first winter with goats in a challenging part of the country for winter weather. Your current herd has sorted out the "pecking order" and your animals are settled and calm. More goats= more frequent barn cleanings. Finally, there will *always* be another adorable, sweet-natured, funny, appealing goat. Because that's how goats are! In the spring you'll be in a better position to add to your herd because you'll have cared for your boys through the harshest time of year. I have does, and they go into heat every 3 weeks. One yells her head off for two days, but the other is normally vocal. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 25, 2012)

Just came back from my barn chores...it was a breeze. I just gave them grains and pellets so they would quiet down. Then I just swept the berries off the mat, scooped up the wet urine and more berries in the dirt area. Switched out the water bucket and made sure they have hay.  By then they were almost done with the grains. I then took a short walk and they happily followed to check the fencing. They munched on the bushes and peeped. That's all...my farm chores. Amazingly they'd keep the shelter clean through the day too. I really have it good and I am more afraid to mess it up.... 
All of you are right. If I do get Victor, I should get him a buddy...probably best from the same farm too. If I don't get Victor and a buddy, there will always be more... If I had already a bigger herd, adding two more may not be so noticeable. I would be doubling my goat numbers with Vic and Bud.... I had purchased extra feeders/bigger buckets anticipating for more goats. Although we could afford a few more goats...the expenses are more then I have imagine. Having more money in my pocket is not a bad thing. 
I know all of you meant well and all have spoken what is already in my heart. I just need to hear them out. Those darn goats are so addicting. Darn those goats!!!

THANKS. I think my G.A.S is in remission now....at least at this very moment.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 25, 2012)

Whew!!!

That was a CLOSE CALL!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 26, 2012)

Does are puppy like too! 
Both Oreo and Fiona love to follow me around begging for attention. 
I am waiting for a Mytonic black n white spotted doe to become available from any local breeder as that is next on my G.A.S. list. 
Ofcourse she will have to be hornless as I am going hornless with my girls.
It is really hard holding out for the final 4th goat to complete my wee herd.

2 is fun but 4 is a blast. 

Sorry I am only good at enabling not prevention.


----------



## CTChick (Aug 26, 2012)

I just added a buck to my herd of three does ... don't ask me for help.  I want a blue eyed white doe so badly, and I know one will show up and I will be helpless to resist!   And yeah, you hate to rock the boat - my three girls get along so well now.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 26, 2012)

I may have a visitor for a month in Oct... My neighbors' nubian doe will be going back to breeder for breeding. Their wether will be alone so we thought he could come stay with us. I get a taste of having three goats.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

It is I again...I may check out the wether and his sister sometimes this week....


----------



## daisychick (Aug 27, 2012)

I will not enable or give my opinion, because I am not good at being rational when it comes to goats.    So that being said,  just make sure you post pics when you get your new goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 27, 2012)

I would have more goats if my DH would allow it. If all goes well though we should have more goats next spring because we are sending our doe out this weekend to spend a month with a buck. Hopefully all goes well and we have babies by March/April!


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 27, 2012)

I would have at least one more goat if it wasn't for the CL. I still like to look at all the ones on Craigslist and breeder sites, just in case


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm hoping that when I get more land to have about 50 Kikos, Boers, Bokis, and a few Myotonics along with 20-25 cows. All that is a ways off though. :/


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

I am already plotting with my two goat enabler friends/neighbors about getting two...this wether and his sister.... The heck with the weather, right? Stay tune...G.A.S is back....
RoeDylanda...where are you????


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 27, 2012)

I came close to getting a fourth one but have decided to wait until spring. I'm wanting a nubian doe real bad but am not ready to take the plunge. Need more time to think as this will be my first winter also & have it pretty good right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I would have more goats if my DH would allow it. If all goes well though we should have more goats next spring because we are sending our doe out this weekend to spend a month with a buck. Hopefully all goes well and we have babies by March/April!


If you are sending the female now, then you will have kids in the January/February timeframe. Just wanted to warn you in case you don't want winter kiddings.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> I came close to getting a fourth one but have decided to wait until spring. I'm wanting a nubian doe real bad but am not ready to take the plunge. Need more time to think as this will be my first winter also & have it pretty good right now.


I need your will power!


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She'll be there from beginning of September to beginning of October. Actually I guess that would be more like February/March babies. That should be fine too. Winters here are pretty mild usually.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

Oooohhh.....How about this? Since I may (now I'll have to beg my neighbor to take her wether over when her doe is being bred...) have my neighbor's wether Eddie for about a month in Oct, maybe I can arrange to take Cody (Named him already) the same time. That way, there won't be a third man out...and by time Eddie has to go home, Cody would be friends with my two kids. Eddie is 7+ months old now, Jac and Walter are 6 months and Cody is 4+ months old.  PS, All the goats are from tested CAE/CL free herds. I understand about quarantine...but the herds are from all trustworthy farms. Anyway...Hope I am not driving anyone crazy here.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 27, 2012)

WHAT WILLPOWER??

Goats SHRED willpower.  They look into your eyes and go: mmaaaaaa, you are getting drowsy, you are needing a goat fix, go get your checkbook before someone else buys me......maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  it is useless to resist, come along now......

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> WHAT WILLPOWER??
> 
> Goats SHRED willpower.  They look into your eyes and go: mmaaaaaa, you are getting drowsy, you are needing a goat fix, go get your checkbook before someone else buys me......maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  it is useless to resist, come along now......
> 
> DonnaBelle


You are Baaaaaa...baaaaaaaa  Or is that for sheeps??Baaaaaaaaah Baaaaaaaaah


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 27, 2012)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

or

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

they're all in cahoots.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 27, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> or
> 
> ...


And then we are all Maaaaaaaad Maaaaaaad!


----------



## RoeDylanda (Aug 29, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I am already plotting with my two goat enabler friends/neighbors about getting two...this wether and his sister.... The heck with the weather, right? Stay tune...G.A.S is back....
> RoeDylanda...where are you????


I had to work a bunch of days! GAS got you!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 29, 2012)

RoeDylanda said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new plan is that I only get the wether (Cody will be his name). I will arrange to receive him the same time my neighbor's Nubian wether come visit. They can keep each other company while my two get adjusted to them. By time Nubian wether leave, Cody should feel at home and my two will continue to make him feel welcome!   If that doesn't work out, I could always get another one....


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 29, 2012)

I CANNOT believe that ya'll are still talking about G.A.S


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I CANNOT believe that ya'll are still talking about G.A.S


Why? Can you not smell it??


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 29, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> WHAT WILLPOWER??
> 
> Goats SHRED willpower.  They look into your eyes and go: mmaaaaaa, you are getting drowsy, you are needing a goat fix, go get your checkbook before someone else buys me......maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  it is useless to resist, come along now......
> 
> DonnaBelle


Yuppers! My willpower is my husband saying " No more!"  I will be getting a milker next spring he just doesn't know it. ha ha


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 29, 2012)

At the moment, I know I just wanted one more...how can I tell? Just the thought of getting two more actually 'scares' me   ...but the thought of getting one more excites me. 

I never want to leave the house now. I love my mountain home and my goats...AND my dog and hubby too...of course.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like a great compromise decision. I hate to leave home now, too-- and I have to say, the presence of 6 and 7 week old goat babies sure did soften the blow of the first day of school. Especially as my two favorites were both scrambling into my lap for a snuggle after the bus left.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 30, 2012)

Stopped at my Boer breeders for some feeds and I am in love with all her baby goats!!!! She has some June kids and couple Aug's... They are adorable. I forgot how small they are. Jac and Walter are 6 months and they are huge comparing to the babies. So tomorrow will be my day to see the Alpines...sigh...my support may not be able to go with me because of a sick child. I was going to give her the task of 1, stopping me from getting the sister... 2, remind me I also wanted a black dappled Boer which I would have to wait till Spring to see if my breeder may have any... 3, get just ONE goat  4, cost of hay price... 5, my expanding shelter project will be delayed so I can't have more goats till much later...so just ONE for now.... JUST ONE MORE....

I am doomed if she can't come with me!!!!  I want another couple Boer babies!!!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 30, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> At the moment, I know I just wanted one more...how can I tell? Just the thought of getting two more actually 'scares' me   ...but the thought of getting one more excites me.
> 
> I never want to leave the house now. I love my mountain home and my goats...AND my dog and hubby too...of course.


I'm the same way. Never wanting to leave home anymore. Loving my little farm life. Oh.... & by the way, guess i'll be needing a meeting after all, cuz guess who's going to pick up a baby nubian doeling tomorrow???  Born Aug. 1st. bottle baby.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 30, 2012)

GoatCrazyLady said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess next Spring really mean before summer ends?   Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 30, 2012)

I've said it before,

you can never have too much land or 

TOO MANY GOATS!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm trying to talk my DH into raising goats to sell for meat.

Yeah, I'm Baaaaaaaaad  

Why aren't 4 goats enough?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 31, 2012)

I am dying right now to get another doeling.  With DH not working anywhere permanently and winter around the corner, I have to resist but I can't stop looking!  We have had so many people contact us since the fair about buying some Nigerian Dwarfs too and I just keep thinking if we did have another doeling (or 3 ) then we might be able to start making a name for ourselves around our part of Indiana.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok gang, leaving the house now to pick up my neighbor. The drive is about 2 hours long but I am sure it will be worth it. Another fun day at a goat farm!!!! I will take lots of pictures.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 31, 2012)

I got my G.A.S. treatment which is to give in and get the goats. I should be in remission for awhile.    stay tune for pictures in a new thread.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 31, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I got my G.A.S. treatment which is to give in and get the goats. I should be in remission for awhile.    stay tune for pictures in a new thread.


Yaya! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 31, 2012)

Now it is my neighbors' turn for G.A.S. because she went with me to the farm.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 1, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Now it is my neighbors' turn for G.A.S. because she went with me to the farm.


You are a BAD influence.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 1, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I am!  They were even planning to get their goats till Spring  2013 but I got them excited about getting them sooner... Instead of two kids, they got a milking doe and her wether. Now her husband told her he wants another goat! I was surprised to hear that!


----------



## Sugarbushdraft (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 9, 2012)

Somebody help me...

3 Saanen Doelings for $50 each offered to me...

Must...resist...must...


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow...my friend would die for them...Saanen...SAANEN....SAAAAAAAANENNNNNN  They are calling for you.....come get me...come get me.....
Ok, I thought you were considering raising goats for the meat market!...Boer...BOER....


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 9, 2012)

at $50 each that's a pretty good deal on dairy doelings. You can always breed them with a boer buck and still have kids for the meat market.  Yep, I'm no help!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 9, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Wow...my friend would die for them...Saanen...SAANEN....SAAAAAAAANENNNNNN  They are calling for you.....come get me...come get me.....
> Ok, I thought you were considering raising goats for the meat market!...Boer...BOER....


Yeah, only the closest Boers for sale are 5 1/2 hours away.  :/  I know the guy who has the Saanens and he's happy to give me a good deal to avoid putting the doelings at auction.  

Marlowmanor is right that I could breed these girls to Boers and get meat goats.  Even if I bred them to my buck (LaMancha/Oberhasli mix) I would have nice dairy lines and butcher the males for meat.  I could still sell chevon.

Oh !@#$$!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 10, 2012)

I so so so need DH to get done with school and go back to work.  

16 registered, tame, beautiful Nigerians $150 each.   Anyone wanna throw me a late happy 30th birthday party, byog (bring your own goat, ya know as a gift)?  

http://www.hoobly.com/nxklutj6tb/nigerian-dwarf-herd-sell-out.htm


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2012)

@ sugarbushdraft-  SOOOO true for my farm partner!

I have to laugh... we had our fall chicken sale, we sell started pullets (4-6 months) and 1 year olds that I'm not going to breed or don't breed but like to provide variety, the sale went very well. With the proceeds it is suppose to help with feed for the winter(GOAT FEED) seeing how the forage is going to fall off the trees in another month. So the money is already ear-marked ... at the end of the day my farm partner strolls on by and says..."You know what we could do with the proceeds?" (with a huge grin on his face) "We could get MORE GOATS!!"

Talk about Goat on the brain!!!!! 

Not saying it's contagious but my new little doe that was born a week ago, I'm thinkin' she might just have to stay here, she's my first kid born. My husband just shakes his head.... I guess I could come up with lots of "legitimate" reasons to keep her...Or am I just heading down the road of no return..


----------

